# 2014 Diesel Cruze exhaust leak



## Nickhose14 (Aug 11, 2015)

I just bought the Cruze from my brother and started noticeing an exhaust smell with the a/c on. I took it to the dealership with 31000 miles on it and they said it was the turbo. They replaced it and some gaskets under warranty, a month later I am having the same problem but seems to be worse now. Any idea what this could be. Taking to the dealer this Thursday.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A few weeks ago my dealership found a broken stud at the flange. I didn't see it myself as my wife took it in. They pushed out the stud and replaced it with a bolt. 

On occasion I was getting a vinegar odour about the car and a P11D7 code. Since the repair I've not had a recurrence.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

If the motor mount get worn or are weak (Like all of ours) it starts breaking exhaust parts. Just a thought. You can give it the test to see if the motor is floppin around when going from "D" to "R" even give it a little throttle to see if its more pronounced.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I have always had a bit of an exhaust leak coming from my turbo, but I never smell it from inside the car. i can only smell it if i put my nose right near the turbo while the car is running. Since I can't smell it in the car, i never really worried about it. it has not been the source of any CEL.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

wasn't there an entire thread dedicated to this issue?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I had some assembly and shipping lubes burn off my engine when it was brand new. First 500 or so. But that was it.


----------



## Nickhose14 (Aug 11, 2015)

This is helpful but mine happens on occasion and gets so bad I have to turn the ac off and roll down the windows.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Nickhose14 said:


> This is helpful but mine happens on occasion and gets so bad I have to turn the ac off and roll down the windows.


I think you may be experiencing one of two things:

1. You are smelling the regen. It can really stink.
2. If you have your AC on the coldest setting, it can cause a musty smell. Keep it at one notch above that. I think the coldest setting forces it into recirc mode. I had this problem until I kept it one above the coldest, and it's been fine since.


----------

